# Effexor and bad headaches



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

I was on Lexapro 20mg for a while but now switching to Effexor due to some unwanted side effects. I am currently down to 5mg of Lexapro and 75mg of Effexor. In the last week or so, I started having some pretty bad headaches.

I don't know if it is from Lexapro withdrawal or a side effect of Effexor. I never used to have headaches. Now I have headaches everyday and bad enough that it persists when lying down and sleeping. It will wake me up in the middle of the night. The worst is when waking up first thing in the morning. I have to make my way to the washroom, get some Advils or something and go lie back down until it subsides a bit. When it is more manageable, I get up and have a coffee, which seems to help a bit.

Anyone else has had bad headaches at night and morning after starting Effexor??


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't get them starting effexor, but I did get them when I was quitting lexapro so that may be the culprit, are the headaches accompanied by brain zaps?


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

No brain zaps... I've heard all about them when my sister quit Effexor but I have not experienced that. 

Although I'm getting on the Effexor bandwagon, I am terrified of it after all the bad stuff I heard about withdrawals, etc. I just hope it is worth it. Lexapro worked absolute wonders for my moods but did not really do that much for SA.

I hope you are right about it being from Lexapro so that way, I know it will eventually go away...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Are you taking effexor at the same time every day? I got headaches if I took my dose later.


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, everyday between 9-9:15am. 

It seems to be starting to go away though. The headache was much more bearable this morning. So I'll cross my fingers that it was either a temporary side effect, or temporary withdrawal effects from Lexapro.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

How many days have you been on effexor for?


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> How many days have you been on effexor for?


About two weeks. One week at 37.5mg, one week at 75mg and just started 150mg this morning.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Mackenzie said:


> About two weeks. One week at 37.5mg, one week at 75mg and just started 150mg this morning.


Ok yeah effexor can cause some side effects like headaches and nausea when you start up in the first week or two, or with a dosage increase as your body is adapting to the med, but these are usually transitory and pass with time.

Also lexapro withdrawl in it's own right caused me headaches and some other effects, so I think the headaches will pass.


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Ok yeah effexor can cause some side effects like headaches and nausea when you start up in the first week or two, or with a dosage increase as your body is adapting to the med, but these are usually transitory and pass with time.
> 
> Also lexapro withdrawl in it's own right caused me headaches and some other effects, so I think the headaches will pass.


Thank you for the replies!! Woke up headache-free this morning and had a good night sleep! :clap

How are you doing with Effexor so far?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Mackenzie said:


> Thank you for the replies!! Woke up headache-free this morning and had a good night sleep! :clap
> 
> How are you doing with Effexor so far?


No problem 

I'm doing ok, I've currently been on 225 mg for almost a month now, and it has gotten rid of my deep depression for the most part and also a fair bit of my general worrying and obsessive compulsive tendencies, it seems more like these things arn't consuming my mind anymore, effexor seems to fade them out into the background, if that makes any sence. As for Social anxiety, I havn't really noticed any difference positive or negative, but as this is my worst disorder I guess it may take more time or a higher dose *shrugs*.

Best of luck.


----------

